# בשעה טובה, קרדיטים



## PooKiPsiT (23/12/13)

בשעה טובה, קרדיטים


----------



## PooKiPsiT (23/12/13)

הקדמה קלה 
איך שאחותי הקטנה הייתה אומרת - יש מצב שקצת חפרתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני יודעת שלא לכולם יש סבלנות לקרוא הכל, אז למי שסתם רוצה לדעת בכלליות איך היה ולהסתכל על תמונות, הוספתי תקציר מנהלים בהתחלה של כל הודעה + דירוג שמגיע עד 5 כוכבים.
למכורים יותר + למי שבאמת שוקל לקחת את אחד הספקים הספציפיים פירטתי יותר על ההתנהלות והפרטים הקטנים, כולל הדברים הפחות חיוביים.

כמו כן, החתן מסרב לאאוטינג מכל סוג שהוא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



השתדלתי לבחור בכל זאת הרבה תמונות, אבל רבות מהן מצונזרות/רק שלי/של הגב שלו. השתדלתי גם להעלות מינימום פרצופים של אנשים שלא יודעים שהעלתי תמונה שלהם. בקיצור, התמונות קצת מוגבלות (ובחלק מהמקרים זה היה לי ממש חבל…), עמכם הסליחה


----------



## PooKiPsiT (23/12/13)

מי אנחנו? 
אני לירז והוא יקרא לצורך השרשור עוגי. עוגיפלצת מקוצר. זה היה הכינוי שלו מאז ומתמיד ובתור סרבן אאוטינג זה יהיה שמו מעתה ועד סוף השרשור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הוא מתכנת ואני מהנדסת אלקטרוניקה. בני 30. ביחד כמעט 5 שנים, מתוכן גרים 3 שנים בדירה צנועה ליד אוניברסיטת תל אביב (זה התחיל מזה שהוא היה סטודנט לתואר שני והמשיך מזה שהמיקום פשוט מסתדר לנו נפלא עם מקומות העבודה).

את ההיכרות הלא-רומנטית הראשונית אמנע מלפרט בגלל ענייני אאוטינג, אבל אחריה הייתה פעם שציינתי בפניו שאני כבר שנים רוצה ללכת לרקוד סלסה ואף אחד מעולם לא הסכים לבוא איתי, והוא, למרות ששונא לרקוד(!) החליט להגשים לי חלום ולבוא איתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כל החברים שלו יש לציין היו בשוק מזה שהוא מצא בחורה שגרמה לו ללכת לרקוד מרצונו החופשי. 
שיעור, שניים, לאט לאט בסוף הוא התחיל לקלוט מה עושים (וזה באמת היה לו לא פשוט) ופשוט מצאנו את עצמינו הולכים לשיעורי סלסה פעם בשבוע משהו כמו שנתיים ברצף, וכמובן שאיפשהו בתחילת הדרך הזו יחסית גם מצאנו את עצמינו ביחד


----------



## PooKiPsiT (23/12/13)

ההצעה 
את ההצעה קיבלתי בט"ו באב. בדר"כ יש לנו מסעדה קבועה שאנחנו אוהבים וחוגגים בה כל שנה את ט"ו באב. השנה הוא הודיע שלא הולכים למסעדה, אלא הולכים לעשות פיקניק בחוף געש. בחירת מיקום מעניינת בהתחשב בזה שזה המקום שבו הוא אמר לי לראשונה שאני מוצאת חן בעיניו.

פה חשדתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (בלי להגיד כלום, כמובן…)

ואכן, אחרי שהוא מיקם אותנו על צוק נטוש מעל החוף, בשקיעה, עם פיקניק מושקע וטעים, הגיעה גם הטבעת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הטבעת אגב נקנתה בזיו אור. האמת שאני לא יודעת להגיד עליה יותר מידי. הוא הגיע אליה דרך החבר הכי טוב שלו שגם קנה שם את טבעת האירוסין של אשתו. כנראה שהם סבבה


----------



## PooKiPsiT (23/12/13)

שקיעה


----------



## PooKiPsiT (23/12/13)

והטבעת


----------



## soosh1 (24/12/13)

מהממת!


----------



## PooKiPsiT (23/12/13)

איזיווד, או: לסגור על מקום בלחץ זמן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תקציר מנהלים:
סה"כ הם בסדר. רוב ההתנהלות הייתה נעימה ונוחה. כן ניסו לעשות לנו טריק מלוכלך וחזרו בהם. 
הייתי ממליצה עליהם רק במקרה של זוגות קלולסים שצריכים לארגן חתונה מהר. לכל השאר לדעתי עדיף בלי.
3 כוכבים. 
____________________________________________________________________________

הכל התחיל מזה שהבנו שאנחנו מאד מוגבלים מבחינת תאריכים שבאים בחשבון מבחינתנו. זה היה שילוב של משפחה קרובה שטסה להרבה זמן לחו"ל + הרצון שלנו לעשות חתונה בשישי בצהריים, בעיקר כי בהתחלה לא היינו סגורים אם אנחנו רוצים שיהיו ריקודים או לא (אני אוהבת אבל עוגי לא כל כך). 
ידה ידה ידה, הגענו לאמצע אוגוסט והבנו שאו שאנחנו מוצאים שישי בצהריים באוקטובר, או שהחתונה נידחת ב8-9 חודשים לפחות, ואני פחות אהבתי את האופציה הזאת.
עכשיו, שנינו ממש קלולסים בנושא. אני מעולם לא דמיינתי איך תראה החתונה או השמלה וכו'. לא היה לי מושג מה צריך לעשות בכלל, עם מי צריך לדבר, וסיפורים מחברים על זה ש"אוקטובר זה חודש מאד עמוס השנה, בהצלחה בלמצוא מקום פנוי" לא עזרו במיוחד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



היו בהתחלה כמה ימים שחיפשנו מקומות לבד. קצת חרשנו בפורום ובגוגל בשביל למצוא מקומות שמתאימים לגודל האירוע שרצינו (150 אנשים) והגענו לרשימה ארוכה מידי שלא היה לנו מושג איך לסנן ממנה את המקומות שאנחנו רוצים להגיע אליהם פיזית. 
במקביל גם חברים מהעבודה שלי וגם חברים מהעבודה שלו המליצו לנו לבדוק את איזיווד. או הם בעצמם או חברים שלהם עבדו איתם והיו מרוצים. אני הייתי בעיקר מרוצה מהרעיון שמישהו אחר ישבור את הראש במקומי ושלא אצטרך להתמקח עם ספקים…

קבענו פגישה.

לפגישה הגענו לא ממש מוכנים. כאמור, קצת קלולסים ואחרי לא מספיק זמן של קריאה בפורום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



על רוב השאלות ששאל אותנו ערן, "מארגן החתונות",ענינו ב"אההההההה"... (מה אתם מחפשים, מה חשוב לכם שיהיה, מה חשוב שלא יהיה, אפילו מה גבולות הגזרה שאנחנו מוכנים לבדוק בתוכם).
לאט לאט, תוך כדי הפגישה איתו, הצלחנו להגדיר, פחות או יותר, מה אנחנו רוצים. זה היה די משעשע שהמקום הראשון שהציעו לנו שם היה ה-WHITE, כי זה היה המקום היחיד שהספקנו לדבר איתו לפני שהגענו לאיזיווד, האופציה השניה הייתה חוות אלנבי, שגם הייתה ברשימה שלנו, והועלה עוד רעיון לא סגור לגבי מיני ישראל.

היופי עם איזיווד הוא שהם באמת יודעים לתקתק. נפגשנו איתם ברביעי בערב, וכבר ליום חמישי בערב קבעו לנו ללכת לראות את הWHITE ובשישי בצהריים את חוות אלנבי. בקצרה - את חוות אלנבי אהבנו הרבה יותר. הWHITE נראה כמו חצר אחורית של וילה. לנו זה פחות התאים. חוות אלנבי הזכירה לנו יותר צימר בכפר. הרבה יותר ירוק, האולם נראה כמו צימר, הכל מעץ, קירות שקופים וחלונות היקפיים. גם מאד אהבנו את זה שמאחורי החופה יש נוף פתוח ולא איזה קיר או שיח (כמובן רלוונטי רק לחתונות צהריים).
לא הייתה לנו סבלנות ללכת לראות עוד מליון מקומות. וגם הייתה קצת תחושת "אין זמן להתברברויות" מצאנו מקום שאהבנו עם תאריך פנוי שטוב לנו והחלטנו לסגור. לא מתחרטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הלוואי שהסיפור היה נגמר כאן ואז איזיווד באמת היו מקבלים ממני 5 כוכבים. 

אבל לא. אז הם עשו לנו קטע קצת מגעיל. איכשהו פתאום התאריך המקורי שדיברו איתנו עליו "נסגר בשביל זוג אחר" והם אמרו שיש לחוות אלנבי עוד תאריך פנוי באוקטובר, באמצע השבוע בערב, והמחיר שקיבלנו עליו היה יקר ב7000 יותר מההצעה המקורית על שישי בצהריים. אמרנו להם שזה לא מקובל עלינו, גם חתונת ערב וגם במחיר גבוה בהרבה. כבר היינו מוכנים לכך שיפרדו דרכינו, אבל אז באיזיווד החליטו "לנסות לסדר לנו בחזרה את התאריך המקורי", הם פשוט שלחו את "המנהל" שלהם או מישהו "לדבר עם חוות אלנבי" והם הצליחו להחזיר לנו את התאריך המקורי, אבל הם ביקשו שנבוא במיידי לחתום על החוזה, כי אחרת חוות אלנבי לא תוכל להבטיח לנו את התאריך. 

אם לא היה אבא עורך דין כנראה שאמירה כזו הייתה די מפחידה אותי, אבל באמת רצינו את המקום ואת התאריך, והמחיר היה סביר (לא זול, אבל סביר). אני דיברתי עם ההורים שלי (בסוף שניהם הגיעו…), הוא דיבר עם אחותו, צלמת חתונות במקצועה ומבינה טיפה יותר מאיתנו מה הולך בחוזים של חתונות. גם היא הגיעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בסוף יצא שהגענו לשם גדוד של 5 אנשים… כולם עברו על החוזים. כולם ראו שזה בסדר, שהתנאים הגיוניים והוגנים. 
עוד דבר חשוב שכן היה קצת מרגיע - היות והלכנו לראות את המקום רק שנינו וההורים עדיין לא ראו אותו, ביקשנו מאיזיווד, והם הסכימו בלי לעשות בעיות, להתנות את החוזה בשביעות רצון של ההורים שלנו מביקור במקום, מה שבפועל היה יכול לאפשר לנו לבטל את החוזה בלי יותר מידי הסברים… וכמובן שהחוזה מותנה גם בשביעות רצון מהטעימות.

אבא שלי מצא סעיף שהיה קצת בעייתי בחוזה שבעצם מאפשר לאיזיווד לעשות עם הספקים ככל העולה על רוחם. משהו בסגנון שהכל כפוף לחוזים של איזיווד מול הספקים, שעלולים להשתנות מפעם לפעם. חוזים שמן הסתם הלקוחות של איזיווד לא חשופים אליהם, ובכלליות מה המשמעות של חוזים שעלולים להשתנות? איך זה יכול להשפיע עלינו? בקיצור, הוא אמר חד וחלק שאם לא היינו מגיעים לאיזיווד דרך המלצות של אנשים שהעידו שהם בסדר הוא לא היה נותן לנו לחתום על דבר כזה.

חתמנו. 

חוץ מהעניין הזה התקשורת וההתנהלות מולם הייתה מאד נוחה ונעימה. הם תמיד היו זמינים, המענה היה מהיר, היו פתוחים להתייעצויות וכו'. בת חן היתה "מפיקת האירועים" שלנו, וגם היא כמו ערן היתה אחלה.

אין לי ספק שאם היו לי כמה שבועות לקרוא בפורום, להבין מי נגד מי ומה חשוב, לא היינו צריכים את איזיווד. אבל בהתחשב בנסיבות שלנו ובלחץ שהיה, איזיווד באמת הפכו לנו את החיים לקלים יותר.

אה, עוד עיצה ידידותית למי שמחליט להיעזר בשירותיהם - לפני שחותמים איתם תעברו על הרשימה של מה שהחבילה שלהם כוללת (מקבלים את זה בפגישה הראשונה איתם כמובן) ותחליטו מראש אם יש דברים שרוצים להוריד ממנה, ככה שהם מראש יורדים מהמחיר שהם נותנים. אח"כ זה להתחיל להתעסק עם החזרים והם קצת לוקחים את הזמן עם זה יותר מידי… בסוף הכסף מגיע, אבל צריך סבלנות וזה עלול להיות מעצבן.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (23/12/13)

מלון - רויאל ביץ תל אביב 
מה קשור מלון לכל העסק עכשיו?

בעקרון בחבילה של איזיווד מקבלים לילה במלון עם צ'ק אין מוקדם וצ'ק אאוט מאוחר, שמיועד ליום החתונה. 
אני לא כל כך אהבתי את הרעיון של להגיע למלון ולא להיות בו כמעט בכלל (במיוחד בחתונת צהריים שבה הצ'ק אין המוקדם לא ממש עוזר לנו…), מעבר להעדפה של להתארגן במקום מוכר. 
במקום זה לקחנו את המלון סתם בסופ"ש אקראי שבועיים לפני החתונה, וניצלנו אותו קצת יותר. 
המלון היה מאד נוח ונעים. החדר היה גדול יחסית, הבריכה שם ממש שווה (בקומה הרביעית עם נוף פתוח לים), רק חבל שדוקא בסופ"ש שבחרנו היה מזג אויר ממש קריר ולא היה כל כך כיף להיכנס.

האמת שהשוס הגדול מבחינתנו היו הפלטות שהגיעו לנו כחלק מהחבילה - פלטת גבינות ויין, שהגיעה גם עם לחמים והייתה מעולה, פלטת פירות מעולה ופלטת קינוחים שדוקא הייתה לא משהו…

לא יודעת כמה החדרים שם פוטוגניים לצילומי הכנות, וגם הנוף שקיבלנו מהחדר היה לצד של המלון ולא ישירות לכיוון הים, אבל בשביל סתם סופ"ש זה היה מאד נחמד.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (23/12/13)

התמונה של כל השולחן


----------



## PooKiPsiT (23/12/13)

הזמנות - WEDO 
תקציר מנהלים:
הדוגמאות שלהם מאד חמודות (אפשר כמובן בתוספת מחיר עם החבילה של איזיווד לעשות דברים פחות סטנדרטיים מהדוגמאות באתר). איריס הייתה מאד נחמדה אבל קצת איטית בניגוד לרושם הראשוני שקיבלנו ממנה. המקום בחיפה ואנחנו מתל אביב אז הכל היה בשלט רחוק, אבל סה"כ ההתנהלות הייתה נעימה ונוחה ואנחנו מאד מרוצים מהתוצאה הסופית. מקבלים מהם גם מדבקות למעטפות ברוח ההזמנה בחינם. 4 וחצי כוכבים.
______________________________________________________________________________

ההזמנות היו חלק שמראש הוחלט להשקיע בו פחות, מה גם שהוא היה אחד הדברים האחרונים שהגענו אליהם והיינו קצת לחוצים בזמן. עברנו על הרבה דוגמאות באתרים של שני המקומות שעובדים עם איזיווד ובחרנו באחת שמצאה חן בעינינו מהאתר של WEDO. זה דוקא לא היה מאד קשה. להחליט על ניסוח לעומת זאת משום מה לקח יותר זמן, למרות שכל הניסוחים בהזמנות הם לרוב מאד שבלוניים. 
הבעיה העיקרית הייתה שהחלטתי שהקונספט הסטנדרטי של ציטוט רומנטי/קיטשי פחות מתאים לי. אני מעדיפה הומור. מסתבר שלמצוא ציטוט מצחיק ולא שחוק שגם איכשהו יהיה קשור זו משימה קשה. אחרי הרבה יותר מידי זמן מחשבה (לפחות ביחס למה שרצינו להשקיע בהזמנה מלכתחילה) החלטנו לנטוש את חיפושי הציטוט המצחיק ופשוט לכתוב משפט סוג-של משעשע ועם נימה קצת יותר אישית בתחתית ההזמנה. אנשים שמכירים אותנו מקרוב הבינו מהר. אני מניחה שאחרים קצת פחות.
כתבנו את הנוסח, הצורה והדגשים על מסמך וורד ושלחנו לWEDO. השעה הייתה 23:00 בלילה. איריס מWEDO הגיבה תוך 5 דקות(!) במייל חזרה עם ההזמנה שבחרנו והטקסט שלנו. זה באמת היה מרשים, אבל לצערי זמן התגובה הזה לא נשאר בהמשך. היו כמה שגיאות דפוס בהזמנה, וגם הטקסט לא היה לגמרי מיושר. שלחתי לה מייל עם תיקונים ומכאן התחיל פינג פונג של שבוע בערך במיילים. קיבלתי ממנה מייל תגובה פעם ביום, וכל פעם ההזמנה חזרה עם משהו שהיה לא תקין/לא הבינה שצריך לתקן… 
בסופו של דבר, תוך שבוע וחצי בלבד (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ההזמנות היו אצלינו. האמת שלדעתי הן יצאו מקסימות, וגם מאד אהבתי שמקבלים עם הזמנות גם מדבקה לסגירת מעטפות שתואמת את ההזמנה. קיבלנו מחמאות עליהן מכמה אנשים, אבל זה מסוג המחמאות שאף פעם אין לי מושג אם הן באמת כנות או שסתם נאמרות בשביל להרגיש טוב. אני בכל אופן הרגשתי טוב וזה מה שחשוב


----------



## PooKiPsiT (23/12/13)

הופס... תמונת המדבקות עדיין עם אאוטינג. 
תעלה בהמשך.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

והנה המדבקות


----------



## Raspail (28/12/13)

חמוד! אהבתי את הערת הכוכבית


----------



## PooKiPsiT (23/12/13)

איפור/שיער - שירה נועם 
תקציר מנהלים:
מהאיפור נסיון הייתי סופר מרוצה. ביום עצמו האיפור היה קצת פחות מוצלח, או יותר נכון, יותר חזק, ואותי בתור מישהי שלא רגילה לאיפור בכלל זה קצת הפחיד. התסרוקת לעומת זאת הייתה מעולה. כנראה שכדאי לתאם מראש לגבי הבדלים בין הנסיון ליום האמיתי… 4 כוכבים.
_____________________________________________________________________________

אל שירה הגעתי אחרי שעשיתי איפור נסיון אצל מישהי אחרת ומאד התנדנדתי לגביה. קיבלתי המלצה עליה ממישהי כאן בפורום, ראיתי בmit4mit כי טוב (ממש טוב…), והחלטתי לנסות גם אותה. באיפור נסיון היה נהדר. היא איפרה אותי בצורה טבעית, אבל נראית. עשתה לי עיניים "חתוליות" אבל בצורה עדינה יחסית. גם את הדגמת השיער שהיא עשתה מאד אהבתי. מעבר לעניין הזה היה בה גם משהו מאד רגוע ושלו. משהו שהסתדר לי מאד טוב שיהיה איתי בבוקר המוקדם מאד של החתונה. הייתי בנסיון עם אמא שלי ואחותי הגדולה והוחלט פה אחד - סוגרים עם שירה. היה רק חשש אחד קטן שלשמחתי לא התממש - היא בהריון, ולפי הבטן אמורה ביום של החתונה כבר להיות בשלב יחסית מתקדם. לכו תדעו, טפו טפו, שמירת הריון, קורה משהו, אבל לשמחתי הכל היה בסדר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




יומיים לפני החתונה דיברנו בשביל לתאם שעה. במקור חשבנו להתחיל ב-7 אבל בעקבות אזהרות לו"ז שקיבלתי פה שאלתי אם היא יכולה להגיע מוקדם יותר. היא הרגיעה אותי שלוקח לה פחות משעתיים, אבל שאין לה בעיה להגיע לפני 7 אם אני רוצה. אמרה שתגיע בין 6 וחצי לרבע ל-7.

כשהגענו לבית של ההורים שלי שבו התארגנו, קצת לפני 6 וחצי, היא כבר חיכתה לנו ליד הכניסה! (כי שכחתי להגיד לה לאיפה לעלות…). את השיער והאיפור היא תקתקה בדיוק כמו שהבטיחה. השיער לקח קצת פחות משעה. האיפור עוד משהו כמו 30-40 דקות. כאן אולי כן כדאי לציין שמשום מה דוקא ביום החתונה, בניגוד לאיפור נסיון, היה נראה שהיא קצת לחוצה (לפחות מבחינת זמנים…). אמרתי לצלמים להיות אצלי ב-7 וחצי בשביל לצלם את שלב האיפור. הייתי בטוחה שיגיעו עוד כשנהיה באמצע השיער. היא סיימה את השיער ורצתה ישר להתחיל עם האיפור למרות שהצלמים עוד לא הגיעו. מה גם שרציתי לאכול לפני האיפור. אמרתי לה והיא "שיחררה" אותי לאכול, אבל כשראינו שהצלמים מאחרים בכמה דקות היא כבר רצתה להתחיל בכל זאת עם האיפור, למרות שמבחינת זמנים היינו סבבה לגמרי ואפילו קצת הקדמנו. היא אמרה שהיא רוצה לעבוד בשיטת סרט נע וכמה פעמים שאלה אם בטוח שמישהי תחזור בזמן בשביל להתאפר ישר אחרי שהיא תסיים איתי (הייתה צריכה לאפר גם את אמא ושתי האחיות שלי אחרי, והן עוד היו במספרה שנפתחה מוקדם במיוחד לכבודן). עכשיו, כאילו, אין לי בעיה עקרונית עם להזדרז, אם הצלמים היו שם והכל, אבל באמת שלא הבנתי מה הלחץ… זה היה קצת מרגיז. ממש היה נראה כאילו היא ממהרת לסיים. לא יודעת אם זו הייתי רק אני או שזה היה המצב, אבל בכל מקרה העניין הזה היה קצת מבאס. הצלם הגיע ב7:35 ובערך דקה אח"כ כבר התחלנו את האיפור. 

האיפור, בתמונות לפחות, נראה מצויין לדעתי. במציאות לעומת זאת אני חייבת להודות היה פחות מוצלח בעיני מאשר באיפור נסיון, אם כי חשוב לציין שאני לא מתאפרת בכלל. מקסימום לחתונות שמה קצת מסקרה. האיפור שהיא עשתה לי באיפור נסיון היה הרבה יותר עדין. את האפקט של העין היא עשתה עם צלליות, בעוד שביום החתונה היא עשתה משהו דומה אבל עם אייליינר, שהיה הרבה יותר בולט וחזק. ברור לי שזה בשביל שיראו את האיפור יותר בתמונות, אבל כשהסתכלתי על עצמי במראה בהתחלה זה קצת הפחיד אותי, עד שנזכרתי שגם היא וגם המאפרת הראשונה שהייתי אצלה אמרו לי באיפור נסיון לא להסתכל על האיפור מקרוב… רק מרחוק. שמקרוב זה תמיד נראה מפחיד למי שלא רגילה, אז התרחקתי קצת מהמראה ונרגעתי. עדיין, העדפתי את האיפור של האיפור נסיון. לא מספיק בשביל להגיד משהו וליצור עיכובים. 

התסרוקת לעומת זאת הייתה בדיוק כמו שסיכמנו והייתה נהדרת. בעקרון התכנון היה לשחרר אותה לפני הריקודים ולהיות בריקודים עם פזור, אבל איכשהו זה נשכח ולא יצא. כשהתחלתי לשים לעצמי קשקושים על הראש בכל זאת היא השתחררה טיפה. לא יודעת אם זה חיובי או שלילי אבל מבחינתי זה דוקא הסתדר טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




עוד משהו קטן לגבי האיפור - אולי בגלל הגשם שהתחיל לרדת עלינו בצילומים המקדימים, הוא טיפה נמרח בקצה של העין. לחברה המלווה שלי היה מסיר איפור וזה היה מזל גדול, כי מכל המליון דברים שהבאתי איתי, דוקא על מסיר איפור לא חשבתי לרגע (כי למה שארצה להוריד לעצמי את האיפור…?). חוץ מזה הוא החזיק מעמד יפה והיה צריך לעבוד די קשה בבית בשביל להוריד הכל כמו שצריך.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (23/12/13)

ועוד אחת


----------



## PooKiPsiT (23/12/13)

פרחים בשיער 
את הפרחים דודה שלי קנתה בדרום תל אביב (האמת שאין לי מושג איפה בדיוק) ואמא שלי הדביקה על סיכות.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (23/12/13)

שמלה - ברושליין 
תקציר מנהלים:
אני הייתי מאד מרוצה, אבל אמא שלי מכירה אותו ועושה אצלו בגדים לאירועים כבר שנים ולכן אני לא באמת יודעת אם קיבלתי יחס מועדף או לא. הוא שאל מה אני רוצה, קלע לטעם שלי די מהר וגם עם המחיר הסתדרנו די מהר (הוא עשה לכולנו הנחות די גדולות כי הזמנו אצלו כמה בגדים ביחד). המידות חוץ מזו של החזה היו מדוייקות כולן במדידה הראשונה, את החזה הוא סידר עם ברזלים עד המדידה השניה והאחרונה. 4 וחצי כוכבים.
_____________________________________________________________________________

אז מראש החלטתי ללכת על שמלה במסגרת הגבול היותר תחתון של המחירים, וגם זה היה קצת כואב על שמלה שתהיה בשימוש פעם אחת. לא חיפשתי שמלה מפוארת. בלי מכוחים ובלי מליון שכבות. 
חפרתי רבות בפורום. נראה לי שמצאתי את כל ההודעות שנכתבו פה בשנים האחרונות לגבי המלצות למקומות שאפשר למצוא בהם שמלות במחירים "שפויים". חילקתי את המקומות לפי אזורים, והיות והריכוז הכי גדול היה בדיזינגוף התחלתי את החיפוש משם. 
אני חושבת שעברתי במשהו כמו 5-6 חנויות ולא מצאתי שום דבר שנראה לי… מה גם שהופתעתי לרעה מהמבחר. בכל אחד מהמקומות, חוץ מורדית לאור אאל"ט, היה מבחר מאד מצומצם ולא ממש לטעמי. בורדית לאור מצאתי שמלה אחת שהייתה נראית חמודה, וזה היה ההיי לייט של הסיבוב. הייתי קצת מיואשת, ואז קיבלתי טלפון מאמא שלי. היא ואחותי הקטנה עשו את השמלות שלהן לחתונה אצל ברושליין ובדיוק קיבלו טלפון שהשמלות מוכנות ושיבואו. היא אמרה שהיא דיברה עם המעצב (יונתן) והוא אמר שאין שום בעיה שאני פשוט אבחר איזו שמלה שאני רוצה והוא יעשה לי אותה בלבן היא גם הבהירה לו את מגבלות התקציב. כאן אולי כדאי לציין שאמא שלי כבר שנים עושה אצלו את הבגדים/שמלות לאירועים והם כבר מכירים אחד את השני. 
הגעתי לשם. השמלה הראשונה שהוא נתן לי למדוד הייתה יפה אבל לא כל כך נוחה ולכן נפסלה ישר. השמלה השניה כבר הייתה ממש הטעם שלי. אמרנו שננסה עוד שמלה אחת וטוב שעשיתי את זה כי למרות שאת השמלה עצמה קצת פחות אהבתי, הבד שלה היה הרבה יותר יפה. הוחלט, תוך בערך 15 דקות מהרגע שנכנסתי - השמלה השניה עם הבד של השמלה השלישית. איזו הקלה זו הייתה.
יונתן לקח את המידות שלי, שאל על איזה גובה של עקבים אני מתכננת ואמר שהשמלה תהיה מוכנה תוך שבועיים. 
כשהגעתי למדוד אותה היא ישבה בול על המידות שלי מבחינת אורך/רוחב, חוץ מהחלק של החזה שהיה קצת גדול והכתפיות שהוא לא תפר בכוונה בשביל לודא איתי איזה אורך אני רוצה. הוא אמר שזו בעיה להקטין את החלק של החזה, אבל בעזרת חזית פושאפ וקצת ברזלים סידרנו את זה ובמדידה השניה (כנראה שהיה נראה קצת יותר טוב אם זה היה יושב כמו שצריך בהתחלה, אבל מילא). פרט לעניין הזה הכל ישב מצויין ולקחנו אותה הביתה. 

אגב, אמא שלי ואחותי הקטנה היו מאד מרוצות מהקניה שלהן, אבל שלחנו אליו גם את אמא של החתן שלא ידעה כל כך לאן ללכת, והיא עשתה אצלו אוברול והתלוננה שהיו בו תפרים לא יפים במקומות שרואים. האמת שראיתי אותה עם האוברול רק בחתונה עצמה ומן הסתם לא ממש שמתי לב לתפרים, אבל חשוב לציין שהייתה גם לקוחה אחת פחות מרוצה.

**לתמונות - סלחו לי שאין תמונה של השמלה תלויה על קולב. אני פחות אוהבת את זה. הן תמיד נראות ככה משמעותית פחות ברור ופחות יפה מאשר איך שהן יושבות על הגוף, לטעמי לפחות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 יש מספיק תמונות שלה בהמשך כמובן.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (23/12/13)

עוד תמונה קרובה מקדימה


----------



## PooKiPsiT (23/12/13)

כתפיות


----------



## PooKiPsiT (23/12/13)

תכשיטים 
השרשרת - נקנתה בסטודיו של ברושליין.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (23/12/13)

וצמיד - מתנה מאמא 
עם קריסטלים של סברובסקי, למרות שקצת קשה לראות...


----------



## PooKiPsiT (23/12/13)

אופס... תמונה לא נכונה


----------



## soosh1 (24/12/13)

וואי ממש יפה! 
אפשר לשאול מחיר?


----------



## soosh1 (24/12/13)

של השרשרת  
כמובן שלא התכוונתי לקנות את הצמיד של אמא שלך חח


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

עלתה 250.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

מניקור 
עשיתי יום לפני אצל המניקוריסטית של הספרית הקבועה שלי בשנים האחרונות (עובדות באותו מקום). לספרית אגב קוראים לואיזה והיא עובדת בבית שלה בפתח תקוה. מקסימה, מעולה ויחסית לא יקרה, אם מישהי מחפשת. אני חוזרת אליה כל פעם למרות שעברתי לתל אביב לפני כמה שנים.
בכל אופן, במניקור ממש לא התחשק לי פרנץ', אבל מצד שני לא רציתי משהו חזק או צעקני מידי. בחורה עדינה. 
בסוף סגרנו על ורוד בהיר עם עיטור לבן ונגיעות כסף על הקמיצה. לדעתי יצא מקסים אבל היה לי קשה למצוא תמונה ברורה של הלק… העלתי את הכי קרוב שמצאתי.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

תמונה שצילמתי בפלאפון יום לפני...


----------



## haych (24/12/13)

כאן גם רואים את הטבעת המהממת מקרוב! 
אני לא מאמינה שרק עכשיו ראיתי את הקרדיטים! עוד 4 שעות צריך כבר לקום לעבודה!
פורשת בשיא, עם טעם של עוד  מחכה להמשיך לקרוא מחר. עד כה-קרדיטים כייפים! אהבתי ממש שעשית תקציר (למרות שאני מאלה שקוראים כל מילה).


----------



## Juliettta7 (24/12/13)

טבעת ממש כמו שלי  
ויש לך ציפורניים ממש יפות


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

בגדי חתן - גוסטו 
החתן מאד קשה עם בגדים (וגם עם נעליים). התיאור המדויק של 99% מהדברים שהוא מנסה זה "לא נוח".
לשמחתי יצאנו מהעסק הזה בזול יחסית. אחרי הרבה המלצות מחברים/משפחה אני חושבת שגוסטו היה סה"כ המקום השני שהגענו אליו, מצויידים באמא שלי שהייתה שם כמה ימים לפני עם אבא שלי שקנה שם משהו כמו 5 חולצות שונות והתיידדה כבר עם המוכר… המכנסיים הראשונים שנמדדו היו הצלחה. זה לא קורה אף פעם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הוא כל כך התלהב שקנה עוד זוג כזה, עד שכבר הוא מוצא משהו אלגנטי שגם נוח לו.
עם החולצה זה היה קצת יותר מסובך, כי כל החולצות המכופתרות הארוכות שקיימות בעולם הן תחת קטגוריית "לא נוח". אין טעם לנסות אפילו. רק חולצה עם שרוול קצר, וכאלו ממש קשה למצוא בחנויות מהסוג הזה. ועוד בתחילת אוקטובר.
את הפתרון מצאנו בחנות גוסטו ספורט (או משהו כזה) שנמצאת ממש ליד החנות הרגילה ועוד היו בה כמה חולצות אלגנטיות קצרות. אני ממש אוהבת חולצות בצבע סגול בהיר ועוגי זרם עם הרעיון. למזלנו נשארה חולצה אחרונה בסגול בהיר, אפילו עם בד יפה ונעים, היא רק הייתה גדולה במידה אחת. הבנו מהר שזה כנראה הכי קרוב שנצליח למצוא למה שאנחנו רוצים, לקחנו אותה ועשינו תיקונים אצל תופרת. יצא מצויין.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

נעלי חתן - רוקפורט 
נראה לי שגם הזוג שנקנה בסוף זכה לכינוי "לא הכי נוח ברגל ימין", אבל זה היה הכי קרוב שאפשר.
נעליים לא זולות בכלל, אבל בהתחשב בזה שזו פעם ראשונה בהיסטוריה פחות או יותר שעוגי קונה נעליים שהן לא נעלי ספורט, ועוד אפילו רוצה (טוב, מוכן) להשתמש בהן גם אחרי החתונה לאירועים של אחרים, אני חושבת שקרה כאן משהו ממש גדול (ע"ע ההזמנה).

נ.ב.
שימו לב שהחתן שלכן מתכנן לגרוב גרביים בצבע הגיוני. שלי מסתבר תכנן על גרביים בצבע ירוק - "כי הן הכי נוחות שיש לי ומי בכלל רואה את הגרביים??". <אנחה>.


----------



## soosh1 (24/12/13)

חחחחחחח 
הרסת אותי.. אני מנסה לדמיין את התמונה הזאת עם גרביים ירוקות ומצחקקת לעצמי


----------



## soosh1 (24/12/13)

חחחחחחח 
הרסת אותי.. אני מנסה לדמיין את התמונה הזאת עם גרביים ירוקות ומצחקקת לעצמי


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

הצלם - בן קלמר 
תקציר מנהלים:
אל בן הגענו דרך אחותו של עוגי שעובדת איתו. בן היה מאד נעים, נוח וזורם, והוא ובני (הצלם השני) היו צמד די משעשע. התמונות הגיעו ממש מהר והיו מוצלחות.
דוחפת את ההמלצה גם לכאן - ממליצה בחום לכולן לעשות רשימה של דברים שרוצים שיצולמו, כי דברים לא מובנים מאליהם עלולים להתפספס. 5 כוכבים.
______________________________________________________________________________

הצלם היה החלק הקל הכל העסק. אחותו של עוגי היא צלמת חתונות, פחות מוכרת אבל מאד מוכשרת. אני מאד אוהבת את התמונות שלה שראיתי ולכן גם לא הייתה לי בעיה לסמוך בצורה יחסית עיוורת על הטעם שלה. 
היא שידכה אותנו לבן, שהיא עובדת איתו הרבה ומכירה את העבודות שלו. הסתכלנו גם אנחנו כמובן על תמונות שהוא צילם ברשת ובפייסבוק (הוא לא מצלם רק חתונות), נראה לנו טוב ונפגשנו איתו.
לפני הפגישה איתו תהינו אם יש משהו מיוחד שצריך לשאול/לבקש, אחותו של עוגי אמרה שאם זה לא היה מישהו שהיא מכירה היינו מקבלים רשימת דברים, אבל היות וזה בן אנחנו יכולים פשוט לסמוך עליו. 

הגענו בעיקר לבדוק מי ומה הבן אדם. בפגישה הוא כמובן הראה לנו עוד תמונות שלא מופיעות ברשת (והאמת שהן היו אפילו יותר טובות בעיני ממה שראיתי לפני), דיברנו בכלליות על יום החתונה ומה רוצים ומתי רוצים. בן היה מאד נחמד וזורם. ראינו כי טוב ואמרנו - יאללה. 

ביום החתונה עצמו היה ממש כיף עם בן. החלטנו להביא לצילומים את בובת העוגיפלצת שלנו ששנינו מאד אוהבים (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). חשבנו שהוא יצחק עלינו ונצלם איתה כמה תמונות בבית ושם זה יסגר, אבל בן לגמרי התלהב וזרם עם הרעיון, ולקחנו את עוגי איתנו גם לצילומים המקדימים בחוץ. אני הייתי מבסוטה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



במקור בן ניסה לתת לנו להיות טבעיים לגמרי וביקש מאיתנו לזרום, אבל בצמד ביישנים שלא ממש יודע מה לעשות מול מצלמה מדובר, והיה לנו קצת קשה עם החלק של הלזרום. אז בהתחלה הוא וגם הצלם השני - בני דויטש, כן עזרו לנו ונתנו לנו קצת הוראות ורעיונות מה לעשות עם עצמינו. לאט לאט השתחררנו קצת והתחלנו לעשות גם דברים על דעת עצמינו. סה"כ היה מאד נוח, משעשע ונעים עם בן ובני.

את התמונות קיבלנו אחרי פחות משבועיים על 3 דיסקים, כולל עותק בגודל מלא + עותק מוקטן לכל תמונה (לא יודעת אם זה סטנדרט, אבל זה מאד נוח בכל אופן, למשל בשביל להעלות תמונות לקרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
התמונות שיצאו היו סבבה לגמרי (את זה גם כל אחת יכולה לשפוט לעצמה, במידת האפשר, מהשרשור). מה שכן, אחרי החתונה ראיתי כאן עיצה לעשות רשימה של דברים שרוצים שיהיו תמונות שלהן, וחבל שזה קרה רק אחרי, כי באמת יש כמה תמונות שהייתי רוצה שיהיו וחסרות (כמו למשל תמונה ברורה וקרובה של התכשיטים, או של התסרוקת מאחורה, או של המספרי שולחנות שהוכנו מההזמנות שלנו). ממליצה בחום למי שלא עשה רשימה כזו עדיין לשבת ולעשות.

על וידאו החלטנו לותר מראש. אנחנו מכירים את עצמינו ולא באמת נשב להסתכל על זה יותר מפעם אחת.
היה לנו חשוב להסריט את החופה, אז ביקשנו מחבר מהעבודה של עוגי שמצלם בתור תחביב לצלם אותנו ודאגנו למצלמת וידאו אמיתית וחצובה. מסתבר שהייתה כאן אי הבנה קלה והחבר מהעבודה הביא גם בעצמו מצלמה וחצובה, אז הוא נתן את זו שאנחנו הבנו לעוד מישהי שתצלם, ועכשיו יש לנו שני סרטי וידאו של החופה משתי זוויות שונות


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

צילומים מקדימים 
על יעד הצילומים (חוץ מבחווה עצמה) החלטנו די הרבה מראש - פארק אפק ומבצר אנטיפטרוס. 

שבועיים לפני החתונה, בשישי בבוקר, פחות או יותר בשעה שהיינו אמורים להגיע ביום החתונה, הגענו לסיור מקדים. נקודות בעייתיות שגילינו - כל אדם חוץ מהצלמים צריך לשלם על הכניסה, אפילו שזה רק למטרות צילומים. כמו כן תקעו מסביב לקירות החיצוניים של המבצר ברזלים ירוקים כדי שאנשים לא יתקרבו לקירות. לא הכי פוטוגני, אבל אפשר להתחמק מהם. חוץ מזה הכל היה מעולה - לא היו אנשים כמעט בכלל, שזה משהו שקצת חששתי ממנו בשישי בבוקר, וחוץ מהמבצר יש גם את הפארק למטה עם אגם חמוד וקצת ירוק וטבע שאפשר להצטלם איתו. שילוב של שני דברים שאנחנו אוהבים. 

(התמונה צולמה בפלאפון שלי בסיור המקדים)


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

ביום החתונה כשהגענו, זה היה סיפור אחר לגמרי… 
מסתבר שנפלנו על יום שבו היה "כנס של המועצה". אין לי מושג מה זה אומר, אבל המשמעות בפועל הייתה שהיו בפארק מליוני אנשים, כל הפארק היה מלא מכוניות עד אפס מקום ברמה שאנשים נאלצו להחנות בחוץ. היינו בהלם. כבר התבאסתי לגמרי מזה שלא נצליח להצטלם שם בכלל ונצטרך לנסוע ישר לחווה, אבל לשמחתי מהר הבנו שכל האנשים של הכנס מרוכזים בפארק למטה והמבצר עצמו ריק לגמרי, אז עשינו את כל הצילומים במבצר (שהוא מקום מגניב, כן? פשוט היה חסר לי הטבע והאגם בצילומים, ולא היה זמן לעוד לוקיישן, חוץ מכמה צילומים ממש מחוץ לחווה…).

הנקודה החיובית בעסק הזה הייתה שבגלל הכנס היה אפשר להיכנס חופשי בלי לשלם


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

עוד קצת צילומים


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

ועוד


----------



## Piece of Wood (24/12/13)

איזה יופי של תמונה


----------



## soosh1 (24/12/13)

וואו איזה תמונה! 
עכשיו רואים את השמלה! מהממת...


----------



## Raspail (28/12/13)

איזו תמונה נהדרת ואלגנטית!!!


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

זה היה רעיון טוב להביא את המפה הלבנה 
(לא מצאנו סדין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

כי התחיל לרדת עלינו גשם באמצע הצילומים


----------



## ray of light (24/12/13)

חח גדול! 
כל הכבוד על התושייה!


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

וקצת מהחווה


----------



## ray of light (24/12/13)

וואו!


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

הנעליים שלי - נעלי נעורים 
תקציר מנהלים:
מומלץ ביותר. נעליים נוחות ומחיר יחסית שפוי (יש אתר באינטרנט). אפשר לצבוע את הנעליים אחרי החתונה. 5 כוכבים.
____________________________________________________________________________

גם כאן הסיבוב הרציני הראשון היה בדיזינגוף, והיה מעייף במיוחד. לא מצאתי שם. היו כמה דברים שהיו כמעט, כמה דברים שהיו בסדר אבל במחיר מטורף מידי ובעיקר הרבה ויכוחים מעצבנים עם מוכרות שאני אומרת להן שלא נוח לי והן עושות לי הרצאות על כמה הנעל בעצם כן נוחה והכי חשוב, מילת הקסם, אורטופדית.
באמת מאד מעניין אותי שהנעל אורטופדית כשאני אומרת שהיא ממש לא נוחה לי…

המקום השני שניסיתי היה נעלי נעורים בחולון. מאד מצא חן בעיני שאפשר לראות דגמים ומחירים באינטרנט וראיתי שם נעליים בדיוק כמו שחיפשתי (סגורות מקדימה, עקב נמוך אבל עבה), לכן נסעתי לשם יחסית אופטימית ובצדק, כי שם באמת מצאתי את מה שחיפשתי. הנעליים היו מאד נוחות והמוכרת הייתה ממש נחמדה ולא שיגעה אותי בכלל, גם כשהיא ראתה שאני מתהלכת איתן מלא זמן כי למרות שהיו לי נוחות הן היו טיפה יותר גבוהות מהתכנון המקורי וזה קצת הפחיד אותי.

המוכרת גם אמרה שאפשר אחרי החתונה לחזור ולצבוע אותן בצבע אחר תמורת עשרות בודדות של שקלים. עדיין לא עשיתי את זה, אבל זה בתכנון.

בסוף באמת היה איתן בסדר. התחיל לכאוב רק ממש לקראת סוף האירוע, וגם זה לא ברמה של "אני לא מסוגלת ללכת יותר". 

ליתר בטחון אגב קניתי גם נעלי בלרינה בדוכן של קניון איילון של מרשה בלרינה. הן טיפה לחצו מקדימה והמוכרת שיכנעה אותי שהן מתרחבות. בדר"כ אני לא מוכנה לצאת מחנות עם נעליים שלא נוחות לי, אבל בגלל שהיה מדובר בנעליים להחלפה הרשתי לעצמי להרפות קצת בעניין הזה, וזו כמובן הייתה טעות. למרות שהלכתי איתן ולמרות שניסינו להרחיב אותן עם ספרי ומרחיב מיוחד לנעליים, עדיין גם ביום החתונה הן לא היו נוחות ולכן לא היה לי בהן שום שימוש.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

סתם תמונה שהצחיקה אותי


----------



## ray of light (24/12/13)

אהבתי מאוד את הנעליים!


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

יוצאת להפסקת אוכל


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

המקום - חוות אלנבי 
תקציר מנהלים:
באירוע עצמו הכל תקתק והיה נהדר. היו קצת בעיות לפני האירוע עם חוסר שקיפות לגבי ענייני אבטחה במקום וקצת בעיות אחרי האירוע בעניין ספירת האנשים. שום דבר לא התנפח ולא הרס לנו משהו, וסה"כ באמת מה שהיה חשוב לנו זה שבאירוע עצמו הכל יתנהל כמו שצריך ואכן כך היה, אבל העניינים מולם בכלליות לא היו מושלמים. 4 כוכבים.
____________________________________________________________________________



כאן אני קצת מתנדנדת. מצד אחת ההתנהלות בזמן האירוע עצמו הייתה מצויינת. מצד שני, לפני ואחרי האירוע הם קצת הרגיזו אותנו. 

אחרי שחתמנו על החוזה של איזיווד עברנו ללחתום על החוזה של חוות אלנבי (שתי החתימות היו אחת אחרי השניה). החוזה של חוות אלנבי היה סטנדרטי והוגן, אבל היו חסרים לנו בו שני דברים - סעיף לגבי נקיון רציף לאורך האירוע וסעיף לגבי אבטחה. הנציג של איזיווד הרים טלפון לחוות אלנבי והוסיף בלי בעיה את שני הסעיפים "מנקה לאורך כל האירוע" ו"אבטחה היקפית". שמחנו וחתמנו.
מאז ועד פגישת תכנון האירוע יצא לנו להגיע לחוות אלנבי עוד כמה פעמים לכל מיני צרכים. גם כשהודענו מראש וגם כשלא תמיד קיבלו אותנו יפה, גם אם זה היה במהלך אירוע, הכל היה בחיוך וברצון. 
כשהגענו לפגישת תכנון אירוע לעומת זאת ודיברנו לראשונה עם מנהל האירוע ועם אשת המכירות שלהם, קיבלנו תחושה קצת מנוכרת. מנהל האירוע חצי מהפגישה התעסק בטלפון שלו. רוב השיחה התנהלה מול אשת המכירות. אחרי שעברנו על עניין הזמנים שאלנו לגבי עניין האבטחה. אמרו שאין להם מאבטח של המקום. שאלנו לגבי הסעיף שהוספנו לחוזה והם הסבירו לנו ש"יש אבטחה היקפית של הישוב". אה. זה היה לגמרי מלוכלך מצידם. הם נמצאים ממש בכניסה לישוב, ולפחות אנחנו לא ראינו שם מישהו מעולם, מה גם שבעצם כל אחד יכול להכנס שם לכל אירוע שבא לו… את זה מאד לא אהבנו. בעיקר את זה שלא היו לגמרי שקופים איתנו. מן הסתם כשזוג מבקש להוסיף סעיף של אבטחה הוא מדבר על אבטחה במקום עצמו ולא על אבטחה כללית כלשהי של כל האזור. גם זה שמנהל האירוע לא היה בקשב מלא כל השיחה (הלא מאד ארוכה, סה"כ רצינו אירוע סטנדרטי) היה מטריד, במיוחד בהתחשב בביקורות לא מחמיאות שקראנו במיט4מיט על התפקוד של המנהל באירוע עצמו (אם כי לא היה ברור בהכרח שמדובר על אותו אחד). 
עניין נוסף הוא צורת ספירת האנשים שלהם. אין ממש שיטה מסודרת. במהלך האוכל מנהל האירוע סופר את האנשים בשולחנות ואם יש יותר מהמינימום הוא מזמין את הנציג שמינינו לספור שוב ביחד איתו. באמת שאין לי מושג איך סופרים ידנית כמות כזו של אנשים… (שלא נדבר על אנשים שבאמצע האוכל קמים, הולכים, חוזרים וכו'). גם מהעניין הזה קצת חששנו.
חוץ מהעניינים האלו היה בסדר גמור. את מעט הבקשות שהיו לנו לגבי האירוע עצמו הם קיבלו בלי בעיות מיוחדות.

באירוע עצמו אני חייבת לציין שהופתענו ממש לטובה. מנהל באירוע היה זמין, התעניין בנו בתדירות מאד גבוה, כל הזמן שאל אם להביא לנו משהו לשתות או לאכול, אם יש משהו שאנחנו צריכים, אם יש משהו שצריך שהוא יעשה. כמו כן, למרות הגשם שהפתיע את כולם הכל די תוקתק. לגבי החופה הייתה התלבטות עד הרגע האחרון אם לעשות אותה בפנים או בחוץ, אבל מרגע שנתקבלה החלטה לעשות אותה בחוץ בכל זאת למרות הגשם הם בזריזות הורידו את הכריות שנרטבו מהגשם שבדיוק הפסיק מהכסאות בחוץ, אנשים יכלו לשבת ולשמחתנו אף אחד לא נרטב...
העמדות של האוכל שהיו אמורות להיות בחצר פתוחה הועברו בזריזות לאזור קבלת הפנים שהיה בו גגון, במקום לעשות את האירוע כבופה מלא הם חילקו אותו לחצי הגשה וחצי בופה (מנת הדג מהעיקריות הפכה למנה ראשונה ביחד עם הסלטים והלחמים שהגיעו לשולחנות עצמם ושאר המנות היו בתור עיקריות כבופה). לפחות מהאנשים שיצא לי לדבר איתם אח"כ, לא ממש שמו לב שהיה משהו לא מתוכנן מבחינת האוכל. האוכל שיצא לנו לטעום (הביאו לנו אוכל לחדר חתן כלה אחרי החופה, בזמן שכל שאר האנשים אכלו) היה מעולה.
באמצע הריקודים הכניסו אלכוהול לרחבה ככה שאנשים לא יצטרכו ללכת לבר, הקינוחים הגיעו גם לרחבה וגם לשולחנות ובסוף האירוע אף אחד לא בא לרחרח בענייני טיפים.

אחרי האירוע קיבלנו הרבה פידבקים חיוביים לגבי המקום, האוירה והאוכל. האמת שגם לגבי השישי בצהריים. מאד שמחתי שאמא שלי, שבמקור נורא רצתה שנעשה בערב, הבינה שגם לשישי בצהריים יש יתרונות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אגב לגבי הטיפים - הם מבקשים לתת את כל הטיפים במרוכז למנהל האירוע ולא לחלק לכל אחד בנפרד. 
מאד לא אהבתי את זה. הם טוענים ש"יש לנו חלוקת טיפים מאד מסודרת", אבל מן הסתם אין לי דרך אמיתית לדעת מי מקבל כמה ואם בכלל… למרות שלפני זה התעניינתי וחפרתי קצת בשביל להבין כמה מקובל לתת והחלטנו על סכום והכל, אחרי האמירה הזו שקלתי ברצינות לא לתת טיפ בכלל וזהו. לקחנו מעטפה עם כסף ליתר בטחון, אבל לא חשבתי שניתן אותה. בסוף האירוע, היות ובאמת היינו מרוצים והופתענו לטובה, כן נתנו למנהל האירוע את המעטפה. הסכום לא גדול יחסית, כי עדיין הפריע לי שלא ידעתי איך הכסף מתחלק, אבל עדיין כן רציתי לתגמל. אני יכולה בעיקר לקוות שגם המלצרים והברמנים ראו חלק מזה.

לגבי ספירת האנשים - באירוע עצמו מנהל האירוע לא פנה לאף אחד. היינו בטוחים שלא הגענו למינימום והכל בסדר וסגור. מה גם שעשינו רשימה של אנשים לפי הצ'קים והגענו ל153 (התחייבנו על 155).
כמה ימים אחרי האירוע מנהלת המכירות יצרה איתנו קשר לשאול איך היה, ועל הדרך אמרה שהגיעו לאירוע 159 אנשים ושאנחנו צריכים להחזיר להם עוד כסף.
זה גם היה די מרגיז. אם עברנו את המינימום למה אף אחד לא פנה אלינו במהלך האירוע? הם היו יכולים להחליט בתיאוריה על כל מספר… 
בעקרון אני לא חושבת שהייתה להם זכות לדרוש משהו אחרי האירוע בהתחשב בזה שלא פנו לנציג באירוע עצמו ואין להם הוכחות, אבל היות והיינו בדיוק אחרי החתונה ולפני הטיסה לקרפסין וממש ממש ממש לא התחשק לנו להכנס לריבים בזמן הזה, הבהרנו להם שזה ממש לא בסדר שלא פנו אלינו במהלך האירוע עצמו, אבל שאנחנו נבדוק בעצמינו שוב את הספירה שלנו ונחזור אליהם. 
אחרי שקצת ישבנו עם עצמינו שוב על הרשימה, מסתבר שהייתה טעות שלנו ושכחנו להכניס לרשימה כמה אנשים שהביאו לנו את המתנות מראש... בעצם הספירה שלהם הייתה מדוייקת להפליא (באמת אין לי מושג איך…) אז החלטנו להיות הוגנים איתם ולתת להם את הכסף שהם ביקשו. אין לי מושג מה היה קורה אם זה לא היה המצב.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

דק קבלת הפנים


----------



## ray of light (24/12/13)

המקום נראה מקסים!


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

עיצוב - אורלי לב זינגר 
תקציר מנהלים:
היא הייתה סה"כ בסדר. לא הרבה מעבר. ההתנהלות מולה לא הייתה הכי נוחה בעולם, וביום האירוע היא קצת הרגיזה אותי, אבל סה"כ העיצוב היה בדיוק כמו שהובטח ובמחיר סביר, במיוחד בהתחשב בזה שבשישי בצהריים הכל מתבסס על פרחים. 3 וחצי כוכבים.
______________________________________________________________________________
לחוות אלנבי יש שתי "מעצבות הבית". כל אחת מהן מציעה מספר חבילות עיצוב במחירים שונים, לא יקרים בכלל יחסית למחירי עיצוב שאני קוראת עליהם בדר"כ. גם העיצוב עצמו (לפחות העיצוב של החופה) הוא קצת יותר צנוע ממה שאולי רגילים אליו במקומות אחרים והאמת שגם אין צורך. המקום מקסים כמו שהוא. לדעתי במיוחד בצהריים כשאפשר לראות את הנוף הפתוח באזור של החופה. 
לא חייבים להשתמש בשירותיהן, אבל היות והעדפתי לחסוך כל דבר שעלול לגזול זמן מהיום הזה, החלטנו לפנות לאורלי, שמחירי החבילות שלה היו היותר זולים מבין השתיים. 

האמת שהעיצוב של השולחנות פחות היה לי קריטי. אני יודעת שאף אחד לא שם לב. גם אני לא שמה לב בחתונות של אחרים. אפילו בחתונות של החברים הכי קרובים אני לא זוכרת מה היה על השולחנות… כמובן היה חשוב שזה יראה יפה ואסתטי, לא קטן מידי ולא גדול מידי, שלא יסתיר אנשים שיושבים זה מול זה וכו', אבל לא היה לי משהו ספציפי בראש שרציתי. התהליך מולה מתבצע רק במיילים ובטלפון. בהתחלה לפחות זה היה לי קצת מוזר. היא שלחה לי תמונות של עיצובים שלה, ביקשה שאבחר תמונות של דברים שאהבתי ואשלח לה חזרה, אח"כ שלחה טופס העדפות למלא ושלחתי לה בחזרה. בקיצור, פינג פונג שכנראה היה יכול להיסגר בפגישה אחת שבה עוברים על האופציות ומחליטים. ניסיתי להציע שנפגש. כמה פעמים. היא לא כל כך שיתפה פעולה. נו מילא. 
בסופו של דבר שאלה כמה אנחנו רוצים להוציא על עיצוב ואחרי כמה ימים שלחה שתי הצעות לעיצוב - אחת שעמדה במחיר שהגדרנו אבל הייתה דלה מידי לטעמי, ואחת שחרגה קצת אבל יותר התחברתי אליה. יכול להיות שעם קצת התמקחות היה אפשר למצוא משהו שגם מוצא חן בעיני וגם עומד בדיוק בדרישות התקציב, אבל העדפתי שלא להתחיל להתעסק עם זה. בטלפון לפחות זה מאד קשה לי לדבר על עיצוב. זה משהו שצריך לראות…

כחלק מהעיצוב שולחנות היא גם עושה מספרי שולחנות מההזמנות לחתונה. רעיון ממש חמוד לטעמי. ההזמנה שלנו הייתה ירוקה ולכן זה גם מאד התאים לסידור פרחים במרכז השולחן.

דבר אחד כן היה חשוב לי. למעשה, זה היה הדבר הראשון שהכרזתי שאני רוצה כשעוד רק הגענו לראות את המקום לפני שסגרנו - אני רוצה שביל עלי כותרת בדרך לחופה. ולא שביל מהסוג של עלה של ורד פה ושם, אלא שביל שביל, עם הרבה עלים. לא הרבה זמן אחרי כבר הזמנתי עלי כותרת מבד בebay. זו הייתה תכנית ב' כי עלים אמיתיים הרבה יותר יפים בעיני, אבל לכל מקרה שלא יהיה. הזמנתי 3000 עלים (1000 לבנים, 1000 ורודים ו1000 אדום יין) והייתי בטוחה שזה ה-מ-ו-ן. רק כשהם הגיעו גיליתי שבשביל שביל צפוף זה בעצם לא כזה המון...

כשהתחלנו לדבר על עיצוב החופה (המסורתית, אין פה הרבה אופציות לעיצוב מלכתחילה), ההצעה הראשונה של אורלי הייתה שביל עלי כותרת, והרעיון של עלי כותרת של בוגונביליות מאד מצא חן בעיני. היא הציעה שהיות וחרגנו קצת ממסגרת התקציב, שאנחנו נאסוף את העלים והיא רק תסדר לנו את השביל וככה לא תהיה תוספת תשלום. בהתחלה עוד הייתי תמימה וחשבתי שזה בגדר הסביר לאסוף כמות כזו של פרחים בימים בודדים (כי אי אפשר לאסוף הרבה זמן מראש…). לא לקח הרבה זמן להבין שזו כנראה תהיה משימה כמעט בלתי אפשרית, או לפחות כזו שתגזול לנו המון זמן יקר בימים שלפני החתונה. קצת נלחצתי. לשמחתי אמא שלי לקחה יוזמה ודיברה עם אורלי. מסתבר שאפשר להזמין את הפרחים דרכה (משום מה לא הבנתי את זה מאורלי במקור) והחליטה גם לשלם עליהם. בקיצור, הכל היה סגור, כולם היו מרוצים. רק דבר אחד לא נלקח בחשבון, וזה שאנחנו הולכים להתחתן ביום היחיד בחודש אוקטובר שהגשם החליט לרדת בו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כשהגענו לחוות אלנבי זה היה אחרי שכבר ירדה נגלה אחת של גשם. מאד פחדתי שירד גשם שוב ולכן שאלתי את אורלי אם היא תוכל לסדר את שביל הפרחים רק ממש לפני החופה, אבל משום מה היא התעקשה לסיים לסדר את הכל לפני שהאורחים מגיעים "כי גם ככה או שלא ירד גשם או שירד ואז לא תוכלו לעשות את החופה בחוץ". לא הסכמתי עם הקביעה אבל לא היה לי זמן להתווכח כי גם ככה היינו באיחור קל עם הצילומים שלנו והצילומים המשפחתיים.

היא סידרה את העלים בזמן צילומי המשפחות. השביל יצא מקסים, אבל לצערי, כמו שחששתי, ירד שוב גשם ממש לפני החופה. הוא היה קצר ועדיין היה אפשר לעשות את החופה בחוץ, אבל השביל או מהגשם או מהרוח או לא בטוחה ממה, קצת התפזר לו בחצר. נשאר חלקית… האמת שלמרות שזה לא מה שהתכוונתי, זה גם היה יפה בעיני שהעלים התפזרו להם על הדשא ומילאו את החצר. 

לעלים מבד שקניתי אמא שלי מצאה שימוש ספונטני - חילקו אותם לאורחים לפני החופה והם פשוט זרקו אותם עלינו כשנכנסנו. אף אחד לא סיפר לי על זה מראש וזה די הפתיע אותי כשהתחלנו ללכת, לכן ברוב התמונות שלי בהליכה עם ההורים אני צוחקת מהעלים


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

שביל עלי כותרת לחופה


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

בתוך בית אלנבי


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

הדבר הכי קרוב שמצאתי למספרי שולחן... 
חבל לי שאין תמונה מקרוב עם מספר.


----------



## זברה28 (30/12/13)

מקסים!


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

בחורה חותמת על כתובה


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

החופה - עיצות קלות... 
לשנינו היה ברור מההתחלה שאנחנו רוצים חופה מסורתית שמחזיקים - כי זה הרבה יותר מרגש ומיוחד (לנו) לראות אנשים קרובים ליד עמודי החופה מאשר פרחים. זה כמובן היה גם מעמד מרגש בשבילם. מתוך 7 הברכות ביקשנו ש-4 יקריאו סבא שלי, דודים וחבר טוב של שנינו. גם זה היה ממש כיף שאנשים קרובים נכנסים לחופה כדי לברך. ממליצה בחום, אם כי חשוב להדגיש שמדובר רק בטקסט הסטנדרטי של 7 הברכות. בכלליות אני מאד לא בעד למרוח את החופה עם ברכות ארוכות.

מה שכן, היו לנו 2 (סוג-של) פשלות - ומכאן כמובן מגיעות עיצות לדורות הבאים.

קודם כל - מחזיקי החופה. רלוונטי כמובן לאלו שיבחרו בחופה שמחזיקים. לנו היה נראה טריוויאלי לעצור בחלק שבו מבקשים ממחזיקי החופה להחזיק את החופה. מסתבר שלפעמים צריך גם להסביר לאנשים אחרים שהם *לא* אמורים להחזיק את החופה. 
חוץ מההורים והאחיות, גם סבא שלי עמד איתנו בחופה כי היה צריך להקריא את אחת הברכות. מסתבר שהוא החליט שהוא גם מחזיק עמוד. ההורים שלי לא היו שם ולחברים כמובן לא היה נעים להגיד לו שאנשים אחרים קיבלו את התפקיד. אז שני חברים התאחדו לעמוד אחד. אחותי הגדולה החליטה שלסבא שלי יהיה קשה להחזיק לבד אז היא תפסה גם את העמוד שלו, ובסוף היו לנו 6 מחזיקי חופה במקום 4… 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אין לי מושג אגב מה קרה באמצע, אבל בתמונות אח"כ רואים שאיכשהו המחזיקים החליפו מקומות במהלך הטקס… זה לא היה מאד קריטי ואף אחד כנראה לא שם לב, אבל סתם קצת לא נעים מהחברים שקיבלו את הכבוד.

פשלה שניה - ההינומה. מסתבר שבעוד לי היה מובן מאליו שאמורים לכסות אותי בהינומה רק ממש לפני הכניסה לחופה, הבחור חשב לכסות אותי ממש בתחילת ההליכה שלנו ביחד. במקרה עלינו על זה לפני הטקס בזמן שהרב עשה לנו חזרה של איך לכסות אותי בהינומה, והסכמנו שהוא מכסה אותי רק ממש לפני החופה, אבל בפועל עם ההתרגשות של הכניסה הוא בסוף כן כיסה מהנקודה שבה הוא הגיע אלי, ואני קלטתי את זה 2 שניות מאוחר מידי וכבר היה לא נעים לעצור אותו.
מסקנה - חשוב לתאם את העניין הזה מראש!


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

הוא נכנס עם ההורים


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

אני נכנסת עם ההורים 
(וצוחקת מהעלים שהפתיעו אותי)


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

נפגשים בדרך


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

תשל"כ


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

מחזיקים ידיים בחופה


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

שובר את הכוס


----------



## ray of light (24/12/13)

מזל טוב!!!


----------



## Raspail (28/12/13)

תמונה ממש יפה!


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

הרב (רפורמי) - מיכאל בוידן 
תקציר מנהלים:
מומלץ בחום למי שמחפש רב לא חופר. איש נעים, חביב ומאד ידידותי למשתמש. 5 כוכבים.
___________________________________________________________________________

לרב בוידן הגענו בעקבות המלצות רבות - מהאינטרנט, מרחוקת משפחה שלי שהוא חיתן, מאנשים שנכחו בטקסים שלו. ההמלצות מוצדקות בהחלט 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

בפגישה הראשונה, בביתו, הוא הסביר לנו לפרטי פרטים את התהליך, את הטקס, את הדברים שיש לעשות לפני כן ואת המשמעות של להתחתן רפורמית במדינת ישראל. הכל בנועם, בסבלנות ובבהירות. 

את הבקשות שהיו לנו הוא מילא בלי בעיות. ביקשנו לא להאריך בדברים, ביקשנו שקרובי משפחה וחברים יקריאו חלק משבע הברכות, והחתן ביקש שלא יכתיבו לו את "הרי את מקודשת" ואת "אם אשכחך ירושלים", ואושר לו לעשות את זה "עם חומר סגור" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ביום האירוע הרב הגיע בזמן, והשרה אווירה נעימה ורגועה. בעת החתימה על הכתובה קיבלנו גם תדריך לגבי איך לכסות אותי בהינומה וחזרה על "הרי את מקודשת" ואת "אם אשכחך ירושלים" כדי שלא יהיו פדיחות. 

הטקס היה נהדר. בלי צחוקים ודחקות מיותרות ובקול נעים וצלול ללא גמגומים ומילמולים. החלק ה'דרשתי' היה קצר ולעניין, והתייחס לגשם שנפל עלינו במפתיע כמטאפורה לחיים משותפים. מכובד ומכבד, כמו הרב עצמו.

**בהודעה נפרדת: לגבי ההינומה
הרב כמובן אמר שממש אין צורך, וזו הייתה בחירה שלי כן להשתמש בה, בעיקר כי זה יפה בעיני (בהנחה כמובן שהיא ממש שקופה ולא באמת אוטמת משהו) וגם קצת כי פחדתי מדמעות וההינומה יכולה לטשטש אותן ("כשאת בוכה את לא יפה…"). 

בכל אופן, לקחתי אותה אחורה בנקודה האפשרית הנוחה הראשונה - כלומר אחרי כוס היין הראשונה של ברכות האירוסין, וברובה המוחלט של החופה ההינומה לא כיסתה אותי.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

השירים 
שיר הכניסה לדעתי היה הבחירה הכי קשה שהייתה לנו בכל האירוע הזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בעיקר כי אני החלטתי שלא בא לי להכנס עם שיר קיטש, אלא עם מישהו קצת יותר שמח, ומצד שני לא הצלחנו למצוא כזה ששנינו מספיק אוהבים. בסוף, אחרי יותר מחודש של חיפושים, הסכמתי לחזור לאופצית הקיטש שהכילה בתוכה הרבה יותר שירים אופציונליים...

לבסוף נבחר קרוב אל ליבך של רמי קליינשטיין:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnniI0eQx4A

עם שיר שבירת הכוס היה יותר קל. היו לנו 2-3 אופציות מהתחלה שרק היינו צריכים לבחור ביניהן. זה לפחות היה המצב עד שקראתי בפורום את ההמלצה המעולה של Bobbachka  על שיר הפתיחה של רמזור. השיר הזה הוא כל כך אנחנו שזה אפילו לא מצחיק… העלתי את האופציה והוחלט ישר. 
Bobbachka - המון המון תודה על הרעיון!

לא רוצה להתבגר של מוקי:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoiFT-zd_cY

(ה-DJ רק חתך לנו כמה שניות מההתחלה כדי שהפתיחה של המוזיקה לא תהיה ארוכה מידי).

בנוסף, במהלך החיפושים לשיר חופה לא קיטש, נתקלתי בשיר הזה וממש נדלקתי:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-5Zl-ivld4

זה היה קצת יותר מידי בשביל להיות שיר כניסה לחופה, אבל ביקשנו מה-DJ שישים את השיר הזה בתור השיר האחרון שמתנגן בזמן שאנשים מחכים לפני הכניסה לחופה.

לגבי ריקוד - עשינו ריקוד סלסה מאולתר כמעט לחלוטין אחרי שכמה חודשים לא רקדנו וקצת התעצלנו להתאמן לפני האירוע עצמו. לא נראה לי שהיו ממש פשלות, אבל אין ספק שאם היינו משקיעים בזה כמו שצריך זה היה יוצא הרבה יותר מוצלח. 
בכל אופן, החלטנו ללכת על שיר סלסה קלאסי בכוונה ולא על משהו יותר מוכר. זה לפחות קצת הכניס אותנו לאוירת סלסה אמיתית. למקרה שזה יהיה רלוונטי למישהו, אני שמה לינק:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMtMhsbav9w


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

הטבעות - נטע וולפה 
נטע וולפה היה המקום השני שהגענו אליו. המקום הראשון היה ארגמן במושב בצרה. יש להם דברים מקסימים, אבל כל הטבעות שמצאו חן בעיני שם היו מחוץ לטווח המחיר (רציתי טבעת בפחות מ-1000, שם הטבעות שרציתי עלו באזור ה1600), אז ויתרתי.
על נטע קראתי בפורום פעם, קראתי פעמיים, אז החלטתי להיכנס לאתר. היה מאד כיף לגלות שיש מחירים באתר ולא צריך לנסוע במיוחד בשביל לגלות (עכשיו אני כבר רואה שהורידו אותם…). הדבר השני שהיה כיף היה שהמחירים כבר כן היו בטווח שהצבתי לעצמי על דגמים שמצאו חן בעיני וככה נמצא לו שידוך מהר. 
הגעתי, מצאתי מהר כמה דגמים שאהבתי, מדדתי ובחרתי. הטבעות היו מוכנות תוך שבועיים וקיבלנו 10% הנחה על זה שעשינו שם את שתי הטבעות. 

לצערי למרות שיש לנו לדעתי יותר מ-10 תמונות של הטבעות בוריאציות שונות, אף אחד מהן לא ברורה מספיק בשביל להבין איך הטבעת באמת נראית, אז אני מצרפת גם לינק לטבעת באתר, בנוסף לתמונה שצירפתי בכל זאת כמובן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.netawolpe.co.il/rings/wedding-rings/engraved-polished-daisy-14k-gold-wedding-band.html

הטבעת שלי מזהב לבן. שלו היא חישוק סטנדרטי מזהב אדום.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

ועוד תמונה שהצחיקה אותי...


----------



## Piece of Wood (24/12/13)

מעולה!


----------



## arapax (24/12/13)

תמונה מעולה


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

זר כלה - ZER4U 
תקציר מנהלים:
הזר היה בסדר, אבל הוא היה מוכן באיחור למרות שהגעתי לשם שבועיים לפני במיוחד בשביל להסביר להם שהזמנים סופר חשובים לי ביום הזה. הם הבטיחו ולא עמדו בהבטחה. 2 כוכבים.
____________________________________________________________________________

בתחום הזרים המבחר של איזיווד די חלש. יש או את סניפי ZER4U (לפחות על סניף הפתח תיקוואי אני לא ממליצה, ותיכף הפירוט) ואת המיסטיק רוז בנמל תל אביב, שדוקא שם היה נראה שיש זרים קצת יותר מעניינים, אבל זה טוב רק למי שמתחתן באזור או יכול להרשות לעצמו לעבור בנמל ביום החתונה.
אז לענייננו -  זה אולי קצת מצחיק, אבל זה הספק שהכי הרגיז אותי. זר כלה מלכתחילה לא היה לי כל כך חשוב. אם היה כנראה שהייתי טורחת להוריד את הזר מהחבילה שלהם ולא להגביל את עצמי לZER4U, שהזרים שלהם, לפחות בקטלוג, היו די משעממים. 
הנחתי (ובצדק) שלא תהיה לי סבלנות להחזיק משהו ביד כל היום, ומצד שני כל הזמן הדהד לי בראש ש"זה יוצא יפה בתמונות" (בדיעבד זה באמת הוסיף צבע לתמונות…). בקיצור, החלטתי לזרום עם זר בשביל הצילומים המקדימים. ברגע שסיימנו איתם המלווה קיבלה אותם. הם איכשהו מצאו את דרכם אלי בחזרה בכניסה לחופה וברגע שהגעתי לחופה נתתי אותם לאמא שלי… פשוט לא הייתה לי סבלנות להחזיק אותם… 

בכל אופן, נחזור לZER4U - כאמור, חתונת שישי בצהריים, לו"ז מוגבל מאד. אין כל כך מקום לאיחורים ועיכובים. היות שכך הגעתי פיזית לסניף הקרוב לבית של ההורים שלי כשבועיים לפני האירוע, שלפחות לפי האתר שלהם נפתח ביום שישי ב-9 בבוקר, שעה שהיא כבר לחלוטין מאוחרת. ב-9 כבר רצינו לצאת לצילומים והיה לי חשוב שיאספו לי את הזר לא יאוחר מ8:30. הסברתי להם הכל. שאלתי מפורשות מתי פותחים ומתי הזר יכול להיות מוכן. אמרו שהם בדר"כ פותחים לפני 9, באזור 8 וחצי ואפשר גם ב-8, אבל בגלל שלוקח משהו כמו 45 דקות להכין את הזר, הם יכינו אותו בחמישי לפני הסגירה וישמרו בקירור, ונוכל בשישי בבוקר פשוט להגיע מתי שנרצה ולאסוף אותו. נשמע טוב. סגרתי איתם. יש לי את השעה 8:30 בבוקר כשעת איסוף מתועדת במייל. למרות זאת, כשאבא שלי התקשר לשם קצת לפני בשביל להודיע שהוא מגיע לאסוף את הזר, התחילו למלמל לו בטלפון שהזר עוד לא מוכן… ובכלל לא קבענו ב8:30 אלא ב9:00… כשהזכיר להם שהזר היה אמור להיות מוכן מראש הם מלמלו משהו על זה  שהפרחים שהגיעו אתמול היו לא יפים מספיק והם החליטו על דעת עצמם כן להכין את הזר בשישי בבוקר… 
בחיי, אם הם היו מדברים איתי ולא עם אבא שלי יש סיכוי לא רע שהייתי אומרת להם שהם התחייבו על משהו ושזה לא ממש מעניין אותי והיו צריכים לדבר איתי אתמול ופשוט לא לקחת אותו ולדרוש את הכסף בחזרה, אבל לא אני דיברתי איתם… אז בסוף יצא שהתעכבנו ביציאה לצילומים המקדימים, מכל הסיבות בעולם, בגלל הזר. זה שלא היה לי כל כך חשוב מלכתחילה. זה לא באמת היה נורא כי בינתיים הצטלמנו בבית ועשינו דברים מצחיקים, אבל מאד מרגיז שהגעתי לשם במיוחד בשביל להבהיר כמה חשובים לי הזמנים באותו היום ושבכל זאת הם איחרו.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

DJ - אלון משה חי 
תקציר מנהלים:
אלון היה נהדר, מילא את כל הבקשות שלנו והרחבה לא התרוקנה למרות שמדובר בשישי בצהריים ולמרות שלא באמת היו קלאברים רציניים ברשימת האורחים, עד שהיינו חייבים לסיים בגלל כניסת השבת. 5 כוכבים.
______________________________________________________________________________

אל אלון הגענו בזכות המלצות באינטרנט, ובעיקר המלצה אחת שהחמיאה ליכולת שלו להרקיד אנשים בחתונת יום שישי. כיוון ששנינו לא היינו בחתונת שישי קודם לכן, היה סימן שאלה גדול לגבי החלק המסיבתי של האירוע, מה עוד שעוגי, כמו שיצא לי לציין, לא רקדן גדול.

בפגישה הראשונה, וגם בשניה, אלון היה חביב, לבבי וקשוב. הוא אמר מיוזמתו הרבה דברים שהתכוונו לבקש בעצמנו, וזרם בשמחה עם מעט הבקשות שהיו לנו (למשל, בלי מוזיקה שחורה, מינימום של מוזיקה מזרחית, ועם שיר טרום-חופה משעשע). הוא גם הציע לשים קצת שירים שקטים בסוף אחרי הריקודים, מה שיהפוך את הסיום לפחות פתאומי ואנטי-קלימאטי כמו שהיה בחתונות שנשארנו בהם עד הסוף ושהריקודים נסתיימו בהן בפתאומיות. בנוסף, קצת חששנו מדי-ג'יי שינסה לגרום לנו לשים מוזיקה שפחות מתאימה לנו "כי זה מה שהקהל אוהב". זה לא היה המקרה פה. 
כמו כן מאד אהבתי שהוא נתן לנו לבחור את כל הפלייליסט של קבלת הפנים ושל השירים שהיו במהלך הארוחה. 

סגרנו.

בטרם הפגישה השניה, הוא שלח לנו דיסק עם כל שירי כניסה לחופה+אחרי שבירת כוס+סלואו שהיו לו מהשנים האחרונות בשביל לעזור לנו לבחור (לא היה לנו ריקוד סלואו אלא סלסה, אבל מילא). 
משיר הכניסה לחופה שבחרנו - שלא היה ברפרטואר שלו - הוא ממש התלהב, אז אולי תרמנו במשהו גם לזוגות הבאים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

באירוע עצמו אלון הגיע בזמן, עם עוד טכנאי שעזר לבדוק את הסאונד בחלקים השונים של חוות אלנבי. עד כמה שיכולנו לשמוע בהתרוצצויות של קבלת הפנים, השירים שלנו נוגנו כפי שרצינו. גם בריקודים עצמם, היו הרבה יותר שירים מהרשימה שלנו לריקודים ממה שציפינו. עם התזמונים לא היתה בעיה, וגם עם הסאונד לא.

במבחן התוצאה, אנשים רקדו, נהנו והשתוללו, אפילו שזה היה שישי בצהריים ואפילו שהחברים שלנו הם לא בדיוק קלאברים כבדים וחובבי קרחנות ואפילו שמנהל האירוע פיצל את הריקודים לשני חלקים בניגוד לתכנון המקורי. הריקודים היו רצופים, בלי שום שלב של "איבוד קהל" ורחבה ריקה.אפילו החתן, שבחתונות של אחרים בקושי רוקד, רקד את כל האירוע. בקיצור, הצלחה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

מסיבה


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

תמונה מגניבה


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

קשקושים לרחבה - גחלילית 
אין הרבה מה להגיד כאן. מדובר בחלק מהחבילה של איזיווד. מגיעים ומקבלים שקית ענקית מלאה בקשקושים לרחבה. הם מסבירים מה בדיוק יש שם ובאיזו כמות. אם רוצים להחליף חלק מהדברים זה אפשרי. האמת שלא כל כך עקבתי אחרי המוכר כשהוא הקריא את הרשימה ובעצם פספסתי את זה שחלק מהקשקושים היו מאירים, מה שלא כל כך רלוונטי לחתונת שישי, אבל מילא. היו מספיק קשקושים רלוונטיים.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

מגנטים - גל מגנטיקס 
תקציר מנהלים:
ממליצה בחום. הם עמדו בכל מה שהבטיחו, התמונות יצאו מעולה ובכמות יפה. 5 כוכבים.
______________________________________________________________________________

העבודה מולם הייתה נוחה ומהירה. השיחה הראשונית עם גל הייתה מעולה. הוא הסביר לי את כל מה שרציתי לדעת עוד לפני ששאלתי. הבהיר לבד דברים חשובים כמו לא להפריע לעבודה של הצלמים הרגילים, להוציא כמה עותקים של מגנט לפי כמות האנשים שמופיעים בו וכו'.

במקור היה לנו ברור שאנחנו רוצים לעשות מגנטים, אבל כשהגענו לסוף התכנונים והבנו שאנחנו בחריגת תקציב שקלנו לוותר. בסוף החלטנו ללכת על זה בכל זאת ואני ממש שמחה על זה. התמונות יצאו יפיפיות, חלקן אפילו יותר מוצלחות מהתמונות שקיבלנו מהצלמים שלנו… ואין לי ספק שיכנסו משם כמה תמונות לאלבום.
הם גם הוציאו כמות מאד יפה של מגנטים ביחס למספר האורחים שהיו, ושכפלו כל מגנט כמה פעמים ככה שלכל אורח היה מגנט גם אם הוא הצטלם עם עוד 4 אנשים אחרים. היו אפילו כמה מגנטים שהם שכפלו יותר מידי פעמים ויצא שיש די הרבה מגנטים של האורחים שנשאר עותק שלהם בשבילנו (מעל 20 אחרי שאמא ואבא שלי לקחו את מה שהם רצו...), וכמובן המון מגנטים שלנו. אין לנו מושג מה עושים עם כל כך הרבה מגנטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אגב, בתחילת האירוע הצגתי לצלמים את החברים הקרובים, שידעו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ואכן כל אחד מהם יצא עם 3-4 מגנטים לפחות.

האמת שזה גם היה ממש כיף שישר אחרי האירוע כבר יש דיסק עם תמונות שאפשר להסתכל עליהן. כשחזרנו מהחתונה למרות שהיינו גמורים הדבר הראשון שעשינו (טוב, אחרי פתיחת המתנות מהאורחים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) היה להסתכל עם המשפחה של התמונות. 

הגרפיקאית שלהם, אילנית, ממש חמודה. בהתחלה קצת נבהלנו מהמיילים שהיא שלחה כי כל הכותרות היו עם כמות לא ברורה של סימני קריאה והתלהבות ("קטלוג מסגרות!!! גל מגנטיקס!!! קטלוג מסגרות!!!" או לחלופין "הסכם מגנטים - גל מגנטיקס!!!!!") אבל לא נורא. נראה לי שקצת שיגענו אותה עם ענייני המסגרות והיא הייתה מאד סבלנית ושלחה לנו דוגמאות לכל דבר שביקשנו כולל מסגרת שתואמת את ההזמנה שלנו (שבסוף החלטנו שפחות מתאימה), ומסגרת בסגנון שבכלל לא היה בקטלוג שלהם והיא יצרה עבורנו שבסוף החלטנו כן ללכת עליה.
הדבר היחיד שאולי קצת הפריע זה שהדוגמה למגנט שהיא כל פעם שלחה לנו זה מגנט שצולם בערב עם שמיים שחורים, ושאלתי אם אפשר לשלוח לי דוגמה עם מגנט שצולם ביום כי תמונות שמצולמות ביום נראות אחרת, ולא היה לה. במקום זה היא שלחה לנו על רקע לבן. 

קטע משעשע - אחרי האירוע היו כמה אנשים מהמשפחה שהתעניינו לגבי הגדלת מגנטים בשביל עצמם ורצו לדעת כמה זה עולה. כששאלתי את אילנית במייל היא נתנה לי את המחיר, וגם סיפרה שהיא הגיעה לקבלת פנים של החתונה שלנו ונשארה עד להתחלה של החופה כדי לראות איך הצוות עובד. היא אמרה שהיא מאד התרגשה מהחופה שלנו שהייתה מאד צנועה, נקיה ומרגשת, ושזה נדיר לה היום לראות חופות כאלה ולהרגיש ככה ושבגלל העניין הזה היא מוכנה לתת לנו עוד כמה מגנטים מוגדלים בחינם מעבר למה שמגיע לנו לפי החוזה.
כאמור, ממש חמודה, ובקיצור - ממליצה בחום (עם ההסתייגות הברורה שמבחן עמידות המגנטים הוא קצת יותר ארוך טווח).


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

מתנות לאורחים 
למרות שעשינו מגנטים, עדיין התחשק לי שיהיה משהו בקטנה שיחולק לאורחים ביציאה.
ראיתי בפורום לראשונה את רעיון הקופסאות חתן כלה. מדהים שהן כל כך נפוצות כאן, אבל במציאות לא נתקלתי בהן באף חתונה. גם ההורים והדודים התלהבו ושאלו מאיפה הרעיון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בכל אופן, מצאתי ב-ebay מוכר שמכר אותן בחצי שקל לקופסא. אמא שלי קנתה חבילה גדולה של נשיקות קטנות שהספיקה בשביל למלא את כל הקופסאות. סה"כ משהו סימלי, מאד זול ומאד חמוד.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

שקית הנשיקות מקרוב 
(באיחור עקב אאוטינג קל שעשיתי אתמול בטעות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

תפריטי בר 
זה רעיון שלקחנו מחברה שלי שהתחתנה לפני כמה שנים. ליתר דיוק היא עשתה תפריט מקוצר של קוקטיילים בשביל להקל על אנשים שרוצים לשתות אבל לא ממש מבינים או יודעים מה לבקש… אז לקחנו את זה עוד צעד קדימה ופשוט הדפסנו את כל התפריט של הבר ושמנו על הבר עצמו כמה עותקים ועל השולחנות בפנים. 
דוקא על זה לא קיבלנו פידבקים ספציפיים, אבל בתמונות מתועדים אנשים שמעיינים בהם, אז אפשר להניח שזה היה שימושי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



נראה לי שעשינו טעות קטנה וניסחנו את הכותרת כאילו התפריטים שייכים למקום עצמו. בדיעבד חשבתי על זה שאולי היה כדאי להוסיף איזה כיתוב אישי למטה שקשור לשתיה ולזה ששבת מחר + מלירז ועוגי.

(צולם במצלמת פלאפון)


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

סלסלה לשירותים 
היה איזשהו שלב באירוע שמישהי אמרה לי שאם אני תוהה איפה הצלם, הוא הלך לשירותים של הבנות, אמרו לו שיש שם משהו מיוחד. הנחתי שאין צורך להגיד משהו מעבר לזה, אבל כשהגיעו התמונות לא הייתה תמונה של הסלסלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לא יודעת מה קרה באמצע… בכל אופן גם אצלי הרעיון הזה היה להיט. קיבלתי מחמאות מכמה וכמה בנות על המחשבה וההשקעה. הפריט הכי פופולרי היה כנראה המגבונים של קליה, כי הכל נעלם כולל החבילה עצמה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (או יותר נכון - כנראה מישהי פשוט החליטה לקחת אותה). 
גם על השלט עצמו קיבלתי מחמאות. את התודה כאן צריך לתת ל-ani4ka4 שהעלתה קרדיטים 6 ימים לפני החתונה שלנו והשלט שלה ממש מצא חן בעיני, אז תודה רבה! ותודה לכל הפורום על הרעיון! כי אני לא יודעת כבר מאיפה המקור…
http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/forummaavaron.aspx?forumid=153&MessageId=171972121

(צולם במצלמת פלאפון)


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

אחרי שהכל נגמר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז זהו, כל חתונה מגיעה לסופה בסוף…

אני מקוה שמרוב שהיה חשוב לי לכתוב גם את כל הדברים הרעים בסוף לא יצאו לי קרדיטים שליליים מידי. 
המטרה העיקרית שלי בשרשור הזה היא לתת אינפורמציה ופחות להסתכל על תמונות מגניבות ולהתלהב (למרות שגם זה חשוב וכיפי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

בסופו של דבר, באמת היה לנו ממש כיף ביום הזה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 השתדלתי מאד לא לתת לדברים הקטנים להרגיז אותי יותר מידי, ונראה לי שזה היה אחד הדברים הכי חשובים שהכנתי את עצמי אליהם לפני החתונה. האירוע בפארק בצילומים המקדימים, הגשם, הפרחים שהתפזרו וכו', הכל התגמד לעומת כל שאר הדברים הטובים והכיפיים. המשפחה והחברים הקרובים שבאו בשבילנו, המחמאות, ההתרגשות, הריקודים שממש הפתיעו לטובה  והכל עבר כל כך מהר… חבל שקבלת הפנים לא יכולה להיות שעתיים! אפילו שהאירוע לא היה גדול היו אנשים שלא הספקנו להגיע אליהם.

כמו כן, דבר נוסף שחשוב - חתונת שישי בצהריים, לפחות באוקטובר כשהשמש יורדת הרבה לפני 19:00 בערב, הופכת את היום הזה לאפילו קצר יותר, וזה משהו שלא לקחנו בחשבון (כי כאמור, בהתחלה היינו קלולסים לגמרי) כשהחלטנו על שישי בצהריים. אין ספק שיש לחתונת שישי יתרונות נהדרים - אף אחד לא צריך לקחת חופש במיוחד/לצאת במיוחד מהעבודה/להגיע עייף אחרי יום עבודה/לעמוד בפקקים וכו' ואנחנו כמובן יכולים ללכת לישון מתי שבא לנו באותו ערב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. הכל הרבה יותר רגוע וקליל, חוץ מכל החלק של הלפני(!) - ההתארגנות והצילומים המקדימים הופכים ללחוצים יותר. מתחילים מוקדם יותר ויש פחות זמן מאשר בחתונת ערב. אנחנו לא הבנו את זה כשסגרנו וכמובן שזה נכנס לרשימת החסרונות. 

בנוסף לאירוע בארץ עשינו טקס אזרחי בקפרסין שאירגנו לבד. זה ממש ממש פשוט. מי שאירגן לעצמו חתונה זה קטן עליו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לא נראה לי שאפרט מעבר לזה במסגרת ההודעה הזו. אם זה יועיל למישהו כמובן מוזמנים לשאול, עכשיו או מאוחר יותר.


----------



## Ruby Gem (24/12/13)

ממש אהבתי את הקרדיטים! 
נשמע שהייתה לכם חתונה כייפית ושמחה.
האיפור והשיער- היו ממש יפים! רק שתדעי, שהאיפור ממש נראה עדין וטבעי ומאוד מחמיא לך.
ואת בכלל מאוד יפה 
התמונות מקסימות והמקום נראה מעולה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (26/12/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
וסופר מועילים!
המון המון מזל טוב! שהמשך חייכם יהיו מאושרים כמו יום החתונה. 
שתיהנו מזוגיות טובה והמון המון אהבה.


----------



## Raspail (28/12/13)

היה תענוג לקרוא הכל!!! 
ממש מגניב איך שפירטת הכל עם תקציר מנהלים והכוכבים - רעיון מעולה!!!
ובכלל קרדיטים מעולים עם המון אינפורמציה ותמונות מגניבות כמו שאני אוהבת....
אמנם הגדרת את עצמכם כקלולסים אבל זה נראה שלגמרי ידעתם מה אתם עושים ומה אתם רוצים ושהכל הסתדר על הצד הטוב ביותר! אתם מקסימים ואהבתי מאד את הבחירות שלכם והספקים שלכם. התמונות משגעות!!
המון המון מזל טוב


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

ירח דבש - ניו זילנד (בקרוב...) 
ירח הדבש הולך להיות בניו זילנד. חודש וחצי. מחכים בקוצר רוח…

http://www.islands.com/files/_images/201002/wallpaper_new_zealand_calendar_1680.jpg?1265914765
http://swingfx.co.nz/uploads/images/nz2.jpg
http://satoriexpeditions.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/wp_New_Zealand_1680x10501.jpg


----------



## Piece of Wood (24/12/13)

חלום!!!! 
מהיום שהייתי שם אני לא מפסיקה לחשוב על המקום הזה...
גם אנחנו מתכננים לחזור לשם בירח דבש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אם תרצו המלצות...


----------



## PooKiPsiT (24/12/13)

תמיד רוצים המלצות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נהיה רק באי הדרומי.

נראה לי שאנחנו בעיקר צריכים המלצות לגבי על מה אפשר לוותר, כי בינתיים נראה שהכל הוא על תקן "אסור/חבל לפספס" והזמן מוגבל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אבל כמובן שכל המלצה תתקבל. אנחנו באמצע התכנונים ועוד הכל פתוח.


----------



## Piece of Wood (24/12/13)

האמת 
שבחודש וחצי הייתי ממליצה כן גם לנסות לראות קצת מהאי הצפוני...
נורא תלוי מה הסגנון טיול שאתם מחפשים.
הייתי שם למשך חצי שנה לפני כמה שנים, אז באמת אשמח לעזור, שלחתי לך בפרטי.


----------



## haych (24/12/13)

איזה כייף לכם!!! המקום הכי יפה שראיתי בעולם! 
הייתי שם בטיול אחרי צבא


----------



## josie1986 (24/12/13)

אוי הקנאה!!! 
היינו שם אחרי הצבא ואנחנו מתים לחזור!!!

מזל טוב!


----------



## פיבי הרטי (24/12/13)

ממש קרדיטים כיפים 
נראה שהיה ממש כיף בחתונה שלכם.
מאוד אהבתי את הגישה שלכם לכל החתונה
אנחנו גם הולכים להתחתן דרך איזיווד נראה איך הם יהיו עד החתונה


----------



## ray of light (25/12/13)

טוב הקרדיטים שלך לגמרי מגניבים! 
אהבתי את הסיכום מנהלים, את דירוג הכוכבים! שידרגת את הקרדיטים לחלוטין אבל מודה שקראתי הכל בכל מקרה! החתונה נראית מדהים, אני שמחה שכל כך נהנתם ומאחלת לכם חיים מאושרים יחד! מזל טוב!


----------



## AddIn (24/12/13)

מקסים! קרדיטים נהדרים! 
עשית לי חשק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




עוד מעט עוד קצת...


----------



## orangeada (24/12/13)

איזה קרדיטים כייפים ועליזים! 
נראה שהיה לכם אירוע מקסים, אינטימי ומשמח!
המון אושר ועושר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כל הכבוד ששמרתם על שפיות והצלחתם לארגן את האירוע בזמן קצר, לדעתי זה הכי חשוב


----------



## DDN (24/12/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
חלוקת הנקודות מועילה לדעתי.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (25/12/13)

תמונות מעלפות! ואת אפילו יותר......... 
נראה שהיתה לכם חתונה מהממת, עם כל הפאשלות הקטנות- ובעצם למי אין?
שיהיה המון מזל טוב ושתמיד תהיו מאושרים כמו ביום הזה ))))


----------



## PooKiPsiT (25/12/13)

תודה לכולכן כל על כל הברכות והמחמאות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ותודה בכלליות לפורום הזה על כל האינפורמציה ועל זה שהוא עזר לי לשמור על שפיות בתקופה המאד לחוצה שלפני החתונה


----------



## ronitvas (25/12/13)

בשעה טובה אני יכולה להגיב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מתה על הקרדיטים שלך!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









איזה כיף, איזה אושר - יופי של בחירות.
אהבתי את הסיכומים בראש העמוד, כולל הכוכבים, ואת הכתיבה המפורטת - שאפו!
מאחלת לכם חיים טובים, שמחים ואוהבים


----------



## Raspail (26/12/13)

כבר כמה ימים אני קוראת בהמשכים 
נהנית מהתמונות אבל לא מוצאת זמן לקרוא הכל בהתעמקות הראויה (כמה שאני אוהבת קרדיטים מפורטים!!!), אז סופסוף יום חמישי הגיע וזה אומר שהיום/מחר כבר אוכל לשבת ולהתמוגג מהקרדיטים שלך ולהגיב כמו שצריך, ובנתיים רק אומר שאת יפייפיה והכל נראה מדהים!!!!


----------



## PooKiPsiT (27/12/13)

תודה גם לכן


----------

